# Is that Tank stand Good Enough



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi everbody,
I have a quick question and needs a advice urgently ...BADLY...
I am going to buy a USED fish tank stand which is 48 inches in length, 16 inches in width, & 28.5 inches in height. My Tank is Standard 90 Gallon Tank which is 48 inches in length, 18 inches in width.
How can I accommodate that tank stand under my fish tank. Please please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

You can add 2 1/4" to the width by screwing 3 layers of 3/4" plywood the the back of the stand. You can cover the raw ends with some sort of finish material. You don't say anything about the stand so that is just a guess. Sounds like a lot of work to buy the wrong stand and try to modify it. Why not just look for a stand for a 90 gallon tank?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I wouldn't buy a stand that wasn't designed to hold the tank and therefore weight that you're planning to put on top of it.

That stand is not designed to hold a 90 gallon tank which weighs approximately 1000 pounds when full of water and decor.
--
Paul


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

My advise is: don't buy it. Buy the right size stand.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RyanWilton42 (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree fully, don't buy a stand not designed for your tank. If you plan to still buy it, be prepared for a bit of work adding braces to accomidate the extra weight.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

In all likelihood, the stand will easily handle the weight if it was designed to carry an aquarium. A piece of 3/4" plywood large enough for the base of the tank would be evenly placed on the top to carry the weight. However, the legs will be slightly inside the perimeter, so the stability would be slightly less than if the legs went to the edges. Lot's of commercial tank stands don't support the outside edges (bad idea), but it is not something to aspire to. Is this a steel stand or a wooden stand? I would probably not do it with a wooden stand, unless it was made with dimensional lumber. Please don't consider this to be carte blanche to go a head, as more info would be needed to make an informed decision.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

its a wooden stand or a steel or metal stand.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I have to agree with the above who say "don't buy it". The risk far outweighs the benefit.


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Its a Wooden stand.
Hey guys how about this stand. In store according to the description stated on the box it says it can hold upto 80 Gallons of tank with water in it.
But online the same stand is up for sale having the title of 55-75 Gallon tank stand.
Please let me know if http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752311
The dimensions of the tank stand online and in store are the same i.e.
50" W x 19 9/16" D x 30 5/16" H (127 x 49.8 x 77 cm)
This stand is durable enough for my 90 Gallon tank.
Please help me.
Thanks


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It may have the same footprint but there is a reason they say a 75g is the biggest it can handle. Because some parts of it can not handle the extra stress of all that weight. I would wait until you find a stand that is specified to hold a 90g tank. It is your risk to run and 90g is a lot of water to spill on the floor if the stand gives out.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Can I ask why are you trying to under cut your cost for a proper stand?
I just seems strange that you are trying to cut back on the 2 of the most basic and probably cheapest thing to starting a tank. Light, filter and fish, any one of these will blow the cost of a stand or tank to smitherine. If it's that hard for you to get a proper tank, maybe it's best that you scale back to a smaller tank ...
If you really want to save money, why not buy some 2x4 wood and build your own stand. It shouldn't cost more than $60.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Buy this and sell your 90 gallon or the other....this is a cheap setup
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-90-gallon-tank-W0QQAdIdZ243909624


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-90-gallon-fish-tank-W0QQAdIdZ236257448


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Given the 90g+ metal stand is out in the 'shwa you might want to get it part or half way from a GTAA member that commutes from the area to T.O. I think Guilles is out in Whitby and passes there often to T.O. Could be wrong.


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

I am not trying to cut the price I just want a used 90 gallon stand.
And I couldn't find one that's why I asked for second opinion because I wasn't satisfied by the answer of the petsmart rep.
anyways would any one help me answer that where can I get this 2x4 wood?
homedepot rona or somewhere else?
please let me know.
thanks


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

How handy are you? Don't want you to loose a finger or something ...
Home depot, rona or Lowes all have 2X4 wood for sale. They actually measure 1-1/2 X 3-1/2 but are called 2x4.
Get the 8 feet ones or 92" or 96". One 2x4 will cost $3 - $4. Get the ones that look like a normal wood. Do not get the green/presurrized (deck) wood, these are dip in a type of carcinogenic corrosive acid to help prevent it from decomposing in the outdoor but is bad for indoor use because of the possibility that the toxic fume can accumulate in your house. Lowes have the blue wood, I would avoid this as well. It's new to me and I don't know much about it.
You'll need - let's see: about 8 peices of 2X4 if you are planning to make it ~30" tall.
Now go and either buy some 3-1/2 nails or 3-1/2 deck screws, you'll need around 60 screws or nail.
I'll see if I can come up with a diagram for you tonight on how to cut and nail it up ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd suggest screws over nails personally, more hold and lateral strength. Also less likely to split the wood depending how you put it together and how handy you are.


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> How handy are you? Don't want you to loose a finger or something ...
> Home depot, rona or Lowes all have 2X4 wood for sale. They actually measure 1-1/2 X 3-1/2 but are called 2x4.
> Get the 8 feet ones or 92" or 96". One 2x4 will cost $3 - $4. Get the ones that look like a normal wood. Do not get the green/presurrized (deck) wood, these are dip in a type of carcinogenic corrosive acid to help prevent it from decomposing in the outdoor but is bad for indoor use because of the possibility that the toxic fume can accumulate in your house. Lowes have the blue wood, I would avoid this as well. It's new to me and I don't know much about it.
> You'll need - let's see: about 8 peices of 2X4 if you are planning to make it ~30" tall.
> ...


Thanks for your replies folks
@ ZebraPleco:
Thanks a lot for the reply Whenever you have time please send me a diagram, I am waiting for it.
Plus I need the stand to be 40" in height.
Thanks once again.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

use water proof decking wood glue $9.99 and get a box of weathered water proof decking screws $9.99 for 100 they are the green ones that way if anything ever gets wet you will never have a problem.

Here is a link i used this template for my 75 gal very simple to build and is more then strong enough for the top of the frame use 2X6 seems it is a 90 gal. the frame cost me around 30 with materials to build how you decide to dress it is a different story i went with oak and that was not cheap. however maple is half the price. Anyway check out this design you will never have a problem if you folow it my 75 gal stands 39 inches off the ground. http://www.reefcentral.org/forums/showthread.php?t=1169964&pp=25


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

here is a pic of just the frame you could paint it and it would not look bad at all and would cost near $50 and some time just make sure when you add glue clamp the wood for an hr or 2 just dont use those cheap walmart clamps they did not last the whole build lol









here is a few while in progress once you start you will not want to stop it is very satisfying to do on your own and will turn out better then any metal tube stand or anything big als has to offer


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Guppy_Madness said:


> Thanks for your replies folks
> @ ZebraPleco:
> Thanks a lot for the reply Whenever you have time please send me a diagram, I am waiting for it.
> Plus I need the stand to be 40" in height.
> Thanks once again.


OK, sorry, I wasn't sure if you where interested in this idea. But just a question, why 40" tall? That's kind of tall ... ! well ok, now that I think a bit about it, you might be a talk guy so it shouldn't be a problem. But, you may need to buy 1 or 2 extra 2X4 for that foot print.
The one posted by Al-Losaurus is pretty good, but may cost a bit more as you need to use different wood size.
Also, are you planning to put another tank underneath?
My designs does not have that in mind, I may need to change it ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that stand looks amazing and like it would hold up a house! Well exageration. Buy a stand of the proper size or build a stand to suit. Do not use chipboard, because it expands when wet. my brother in law did that and when the tank sprang a leak it ruined it badly when the chips expanded. Pay some extra money, and get marine grade plywood, and marine varnishes.


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> OK, sorry, I wasn't sure if you where interested in this idea. But just a question, why 40" tall? That's kind of tall ... ! well ok, now that I think a bit about it, you might be a talk guy so it shouldn't be a problem. But, you may need to buy 1 or 2 extra 2X4 for that foot print.
> The one posted by Al-Losaurus is pretty good, but may cost a bit more as you need to use different wood size.
> Also, are you planning to put another tank underneath?
> My designs does not have that in mind, I may need to change it ...


No just one simple 90 Gallon tank .....I am not putting any tank underneath.


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your kind help *Al-Losaurus*. Would you please calculate the stuff I need for 48X18 tank stand which is 40" tall....
I really like the idea of the stand its awesome....
Thanks once again.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

your welcome. sure i built mine for a 75 gal but is exact same for a 90 cause i used 2x6 at the top instead of 2x4 i over built incase i upgrade to a 90. il find all my papers i did the math on. like i said before my tank sits at 39 inches so all you would need to do is add an inch. i will take a look for the stuff tomorrow for ya. il give you the math for the basic frame i added the middle section so i could have 2 doors and a drawer.

The nice thing about having a tank that high is there is no need to bend over to have a good look. my old stingray stand was 28 inches high and i hated bending over to look at it and im short lol


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey i did not forget i have been looking for my plans with no success.. what i will do at some point tonight or early morning is measure behind the tank the back to my stand is removable so should not be hard to do.. Sorry for the delay


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

its okay...take your time.
thanks for your help.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok so here is what i got for my stand. MAKE SURE YOU MEASURE YOUR TANK AND ADD THE NECESSARY CHANGES MY 48 TANK WAS ACTUALLY 48 1/4 AND 18 1/4 SO BEFORE YOU GO BUY YOUR WOOD MEASURE YOUR TANK AND ADD THE DIFFERENCE THE TANK SHOULD FIT PERFECTLY ON THE STAND.. ALSO WITH THOSE MEASUREMENTS THE TANK WILL SIT AT 37 INCHES BUT DO NOT FORGET TO USE A HALF INCH PLY ON THE TOP FOR THE TANK TO SIT ON AND ADD YOUR EXTRA TO HAVE YOUR TANK SIT AT 40 INCHES

Sorry for the caps just making sure you read that part lol

(2x4's) in brackets il put the color code to the template http://www.reefcentral.org/forums/showthread.php?t=1169964&pp=25
48x2 bottom (brown)
15x3 cross beams (blue)
28x8 legs (purple)
36 1/2 x4 screw strips (green)

(2x6's)
48x2 top (red)
15x3 cross beams (yellow)

Le page out door water proof wood glue $9.99
not sure about the name of the screws but they are the green outdoor water proof decking screws $9.99

The wood will probably be under $20


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a pic of the frame again so you see where i put the screws.. The screw strips are what take all the weight so be sure to have all your screws go into the screw strip. Also you will notice i used a center support it is not necessary and is kind of over building but you can use on front and back if needed. i only used them for shelf support and for doors so they are your call. just measure and get an exact cut to fit in after your frame is built.

ALSO MAKE SURE YOU PRE-DRILL ALL YOUR HOLES WITH A DRILL BIT IF YOU USE A SCREW TO MAKE THE HOLE IT WILL SPLIT THE WOOD.










If you need any more info post here of pm me. Hope it helps good luck and have fun i know i did


----------

